# Trapeziometacarpal arthroplasty



## Kae Hunter CPC (Dec 21, 2009)

Can anyone help with a CPT code for trapeziometacarpal arthroplasty.  The DX is DJD of the thumb.  Proximal release of the flexor carporadialis tendon was performed.  All the codes I have looked at include prosthetic replacement and this was not done.


----------



## nikkisgranny (Dec 21, 2009)

Could you not use 25445-52. Services being reduced by prosthesis not being done.


----------

